# Pics of family ( minus humans!)



## John Rambo (Sep 27, 2010)

Here are some pics of Brutus Vom Schwartzen Wald (GS), John Rambo(Standard Poodle), Nicodemus (Oriental Shorthair), and Frank E Boy (Sphynx). The Sphynx is a real character!


----------



## John Rambo (Sep 27, 2010)

More pics of the dogs...:biggrin:


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Cute kittehs!

I love the pic of the dog helping himself to water from the fridge door. That's awesome!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Great pics.! Thanks for sharing. Gorgeous dogs....and the cats look like characters! :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

What a gorgeous family! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Very cute! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Great pictures... what good looking "kids" you have! Thanks for sharing. :tongue:


----------



## deb9017 (Aug 31, 2010)

Very cute! I love the Sphynx!!!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Now how cute are all those guys!!! So cute! That one at the refrigerator how clever ha ha! Love the hairless they are so interesting! Gee now I am thinking about that movie with Mike Meyer's and the hairless cat! LOL! Nice pics thanks for sharing!:smile:


----------



## Eurobox (May 17, 2010)

Great looking family!!


----------



## crys2982 (Oct 4, 2010)

I bet there's never a boring moment at your house!


----------



## John Rambo (Sep 27, 2010)

nope! The cats keep the dogs on their toes.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Beautiful looking family!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Great photos, thanks for sharing.


----------

